# Dummes Steam Problem



## onkel walter (10. Juni 2010)

Hi
hab mir gerade nen Lan Rechner gebaut und Vista draufgetan, COD6 und Steam intalliert, um mal zu schauen was der kleine so bringt.

Soweit alles klar, allein Steam macht mir folgendes Problem:

ich kann nicht mir mit der Shift/Tab Kombination in dieses kleine Kommunikationsfenster rein, wenn ich im Spiel bin. Der aken ist in den Einstellungen dort gesetzt und die Tastenkombination steht auch da, hab auch schon ne andere probiert!

hat da einer ne Idee, was ich tun muß!!!
Danke voarb

OW


----------



## Singler (12. Juni 2010)

In die Einstellungen gehen, andere Tastenkombi wählen (ich hab zB Alt+y) und dann Steam neu starten


----------



## onkel walter (12. Juni 2010)

Hi
ja das hab ich auch schon gemacht, aber ohne Erfolg....

hast du noch ne andere Idee??


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (12. Juni 2010)

DirectX 9 und Grafiktreiber Aktuell ?


----------



## Singler (12. Juni 2010)

Oder ein anderes Tool mit Overlay wie Xfire nebenbei am laufen?


----------



## -Masterchief- (12. Juni 2010)

Sry aber da gabs so eine datei die man löschen konnte irgendwas mit blob oder so^^
aber ich weiss es auch net mehr einfach zu lange her 
sry
mfg


----------



## Whitey (12. Juni 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> da gabs so eine datei die man löschen konnte irgendwas mit blob oder so^^
> mfg



Gemeinte Datei heist Clientregistry.blob und befindet sich im Steam Hauptordner, das ist tatsächlich eine der einfachsten möglichkeiten bei kleineren Problemen Steam wieder komplett fehlerfrei zum laufen zubringen, da der Steamclient komplett neu aufgesetzt wird. Einfach die Datei löschen und Steam neustarten, es wird dann selbstständig aktualisiert, wichtig ist nur bevor du das macht das du deine Steam Daten weisst also Passwort und Benutzer, da du dich nach der Aktualisierung neu einlogen musst.

MfG Weissi


----------



## -Masterchief- (12. Juni 2010)

Weissi schrieb:


> Gemeinte Datei heist Clientregistry.blob und befindet sich im Steam Hauptordner, das ist tatsächlich eine der einfachsten möglichkeiten bei kleineren Problemen Steam wieder komplett fehlerfrei zum laufen zubringen, da der Steamclient komplett neu aufgesetzt wird. Einfach die Datei löschen und Steam neustarten, es wird dann selbstständig aktualisiert, wichtig ist nur bevor du das macht das du deine Steam Daten weisst also Passwort und Benutzer, da du dich nach der Aktualisierung neu einlogen musst.
> 
> MfG Weissi



Genau das wars


----------



## onkel walter (13. Juni 2010)

Hi
werds gleich mal ausprobieren, danke...


----------



## -Masterchief- (13. Juni 2010)

onkel walter schrieb:


> Hi
> werds gleich mal ausprobieren, danke...



Gut mach das 

Also Clientregistry.blob musst du löschen 
und ansonsten mal prog wie xfire schliessen und ehhm ahh ich muss überlegen wenns mir einfällt sag ich beschied 
mfg


----------



## onkel walter (13. Juni 2010)

so denn

....blo gelöscht und nix ändert sich...
nunja Everest und den Afterburner,die liefen im Hintergrund, mal geschlossen, dann in Steam und siehe da, nun klappts wieder!?!?

was mich nur wundert:
warum ist das nur bei dem Rechner?? bei meinem anderen funzt das auch wenn die 2 Prgs negbenher laufen!
hat das mit Vista zu tun?? bei WIN 7 ist das nicht...


----------



## -Masterchief- (13. Juni 2010)

onkel walter schrieb:


> so denn
> 
> ....blo gelöscht und nix ändert sich...
> nunja Everest und den Afterburner,die liefen im Hintergrund, mal geschlossen, dann in Steam und siehe da, nun klappts wieder!?!?
> ...



na siehste 
Steam ist halt ein bisschen bekloppt in manchen Situationen 
mfg


----------



## onkel walter (13. Juni 2010)

tja, nu nochmal alles neu gestartet und Steam lässt mich nun auch wenn die beiden Progs laufen mit TAB/Shiffen kommunizieren!!!

dem Master und dem Weissi ein große DAAAAAANKE


----------



## onkel walter (13. Juni 2010)

tja, nu nochmal alles neu gestartet und Steam lässt mich nun, auch wenn die beiden Progs laufen, mit TAB/Shiffen kommunizieren!!!

dem Master und dem Weissi ein großes DAAAAAANKE


----------

